# Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder



## muellex (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, Leute!
Will mir ein Echolot für ein Schlauchbot zulegen. Eigentlich soll es im Küstenbereich Ostsee / Flensburger Förde zum Einsatz kommen. Vielleicht auch mal Schärenbereich Norwegen ( Bergen). Was haltet ihr vom:
*Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder      *

bzw. hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung?
Danke für eure ehrliche Meinung.:vik:


----------



## Enormm (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Hi ,  
das Lowrance Mark 5x Pro ist, glaube ich, die neue Version des Lowrance X-135 . Ist ein super Gerät; aber ich habe schon oft von ablese- schwierigkeiten des displays gehört, gerade bei sonne !? Ich selbst hatte lange das X-125 . Nach langer Überlegung habe ich mir dann ein HDS zugelegt , ist auf jeden fall ein Unterschied zum Mark 5x ,x-135,x-125 wie Tag und Nacht .#6 kommst du aus der nähe von Berlin ?


----------



## Mendez (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Ich überlege auch den 5x Pro oder den HB 718 zu kaufen. Preislich liegen sie fast gleich.
Der HDS ist zwar super kostet aber auch das doppelte von den beiden anderen. So viel Kohle gab der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr nicht her. Ja die Finanzkriese hat auch ihn erwischt.


----------



## muellex (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Alter Falter!!!     HD-Gerät--#q---Ich will die Sache nicht beruflich betreiben... Hätte ich genug Kohle, wäre es ja kein Problem. Ich fahre vielleicht im Jahr für 2 Wochen an die Ostsee, da sollte die Preisklasse bis 300 Euronen doch reichen. #h
Ansonsten warst du aber mit dem Vorgängermodell zufrieden, oder? Da ich mir das gerät sowieso mobil umbauen will, sollte ein Sonnenschutz nicht das Problem sein.
Übrigens, ich komme aus der nähe von Leipzsch.


----------



## lohi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Versuch doch ein gebrauchtes x-125 oder 135 zu bekommen. Die werden ziemlich oft in der Bucht angeboten.

Ich selbst habe ein x-125DF und bin vollauf zufrieden damit, wuerde es nicht gegen ein Mark 5xPro eintauschen wollen.


----------



## muellex (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Das x-125DF, ist das vergleichbar mit dem neuenx-59DF? Bin ich auf dem Holzweg oder steht DF nicht für TIEFE? Das Mark... hat eine bessere Bildschirmauflösung (Bildschirmauflösung: 480x480 (H x W)), auf was legt man nun mehr Wert? Habe bis jetzt gar keine Ahnung, habe mich nur mit technischen Daten rumgeschlagen, da wird man ja irre, und jeder Anbieter hat das BESTE ( ist klar!!!). Von gebrauchten Sachen bin ich nicht so der Freund, hab schon mal in die Schei.... gegriffen!
Was ist nun am wichtigsten?
---Auflösung?
---Graustufen?
---Sendeleistung?


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*



muellex schrieb:


> Was ist nun am wichtigsten?
> ---Auflösung?
> ---Graustufen?
> ---Sendeleistung?



Je nach belieben. 

Nein im ernst. Das hägt von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten und dem "Haupteinsatzgebiet" ab.
Z.B.
Flensburger Förde. Die Tiefen sind dort nicht so groß, da kommt es auf eine sehr hohe Sendeleistung nicht an. In den Fjorden um Bergen hingegen schon.
Die Auflösung ist wichtig für die "Bildschärfe". Kannst du da mit Abtrichen leben? Ich schon. Die Graustufeneinteilung halte ich hingegen schon für wichtig.
Allerdings, wie gesagt, ist das "Geschmackssache". 
Aber mit dem x-125 hast Du wirklich mehr als ein gutes Echolot zur Verfügung.
Du schreibst es ja selber. Der Einsatz ist ja nicht berufsbedingt. #6

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## muellex (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen *Mark 5x Pro und **x-59DF*, preislich ist es ja gleich. Das x-59 hat einen kleineren Bildschirm und geringere Auflösung aber eine höhere Sendeleistung ( mehr Tiefe ).
*Lowrance X-59 DF Echolot*

      Das Allroundecholot mit allen wichtigen Funktionen, die Lowrance berühmt  gemacht haben. Sparsam im Preis, aber großzügig in der Ausstattung.
*Technische Daten:*


Display: 4� 10,4 cm Film Super Twist
Auflösung: 240V x 160H Pixel
16 Graustufen
Größe in cm: 13,6 B x 13,2 H x 6,6 T
Sendeleistung 2400 W
Sendewinkel 200/50 kHz 12/35° (-3db)
Tiefe max. 450 m
Beleuchtung: weiße LED


*Lowrance Mark-5x Pro - 83/200 kHz Echolot*

*Ausstattung*


Display: 5� 12,7 cm superTwist LCD
Auflösung: 480V x 480H Pixel, graustufen
Sendeleistung 2400 W
Tiefen bis zu 270m
Doppelfrequenz 83/200 kHz Heckgeber mit integriertem Temperatursensor
umschaltbare Sendewinkel bis über 60° oder bis über 120°
Einziartige TrackBack� Funktion zum Zurückspulen des Echolotbildes vermeidet verpasste Chancen.
WAS WÜRDET IHR NEHMEN?


----------



## muellex (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Beide kosten neu 269 Euronen


----------



## Dirk_001 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Hallo,
das Lowrance wäre meine Wahl #6
Viel wichtiger finde ich, ist das wiederfinden der Hotspots grade beim Dorschangeln in der Ostsee.
Ich wollte mir auch erst ein Mark-5 Pro zulegen bin dann beim Elite-5 gelandet und sehr zufrieden damit. GPS mit Tiefenanzeige sind das A und O. Auf dem Fischfinder wirst du eher selten Fische entdecken.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## muellex (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*

Das Elite 5 kostet ja auch 560 Euro und ist mit GPS Kartenplotter. Aber, ist es mit dem Kauf getan oder braucht man dann auch noch Kartenmaterial?


----------



## lohi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Fishfinder*



muellex schrieb:


> Das Elite 5 kostet ja auch 560 Euro und ist mit GPS Kartenplotter. Aber, ist es mit dem Kauf getan oder braucht man dann auch noch Kartenmaterial?



Ja, da mußt du auch noch Karten dazu kaufen.


----------

